# Best age to start obedience training



## blueshepherd

So Shay is only 7 weeks but she is so smart. I don't want to overload her but I don't want to wait to long and have more puppy issues to add to everything. She is paper trained which is nice now but the paper is by the door to teach her to go to the door when she has to go out and she is watch very closely but I really am not sure on what age to start obedience. With my standard we just did it in games while he was growing but he didn't come to me until he was like 7 months old. And with Shay we are thinking that we want to do obedience and agility so I know we have to start early but how early do I start?


----------



## DianaM

First thing, stop the potty training and get to the outside training! You're teaching her right now that it's okay to pee INSIDE the house which is bad. So please cut the paper out and take her straight outside! 

I don't know how early you can start but start soon as this will be VERY important for you because you got your pup pretty early. Most breeders now recommend 8-9 weeks with the whole litter to learn a lot about canine language and bite inhibition. I also applaud your choice of agility.


----------



## blueshepherd

I did not teach her to paper train. Unfortunately the breeder did. That is why it is by the door so that way when she goes to go there I snatch her up and take her out. I am an at home wife so I have the privelage of being home with all the babies all day. So I get to be the one to break the bad habit already. YAY for me LOL

We have started the whole leash training yesterday and she is doing alot better than what I thought she would. One time she faught it but then decided to that it wasn't going to hurt her. But then she tested it today when the big horse walked 1000 ft away from her. LOL That is something that she has to get use to obviously. Oh and she isn't in direct contact with the horses on the ground yet. No way I don't want her to get stepped on!

I thought that they weren't really suppose to leave before 8 weeks!

So just start slow and see what she picks up on? I always start with sit. I know she will do well i just don't want to overwhelm her!


----------



## DianaM

> Quote:Unfortunately the breeder did.


Does that mean we can smack the breeder? Just kidding!



> Quote:I thought that they weren't really suppose to leave before 8 weeks!


They aren't. So honestly, I really wonder about the breeder, but it is what it is. Hopefully she's healthy and with great temperament and nerve.









Keep training fun, no pressure, no corrections, all motivation. Make it a game. In fact, don't really have training sessions, just incorporate training into playtime. School must be a fun game at this stage in her life.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled

> Originally Posted By: DianaM
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:Unfortunately the breeder did.
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean we can smack the breeder? Just kidding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:I thought that they weren't really suppose to leave before 8 weeks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't. So honestly, I really wonder about the breeder, but it is what it is. Hopefully she's healthy and with great temperament and nerve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep training fun, no pressure, no corrections, all motivation. Make it a game. In fact, don't really have training sessions, just incorporate training into playtime. School must be a fun game at this stage in her life.
Click to expand...

I agree incorporate trining into play time, it works wonders and i fid that they ctch on a lot faster if they think it's play time at her age!


----------



## blueshepherd

Yes we can smack the breeder!!!! LOL She was really nice and knew the breed. But for some reason lets them go at 7 weeks instead of 8. She has a great temperment as do her parents. And this was her last litter. But she did the whole paper training thing with them that I really didn't like. If it was my two small ones that would have been fine because they are litter trained because of their size and our weather in the winter (They would get lost in the snow) So they use their little box in the winter when it is really snowing and all is well. But a shepherd using a litter box? Yeah no!

I will definately incorporate in fun time and see how she does. Like I said I just don't want to overwhelm her at this point. It is alot to leave you family and come to people you don't know so I know she is stressed at this point.


----------



## scannergirl

You won't overwhelm her if you keep it short, sweet, FUN, and have very tasty treats! She'll come to LOVE the "training" sessions. I love it when they figure out what it is you want- you can almost see the pride in their face.
If you have an 18 month old equine you already know a lot- always end on a positive note, and take it one step at a time! You'll build both yours and your pup's confidence that way. Success has a way of building on itself- figure out how to set her up for it


----------



## dogmama

Will you be using a clicker? You can get your pup trained to that right now. 

Puppy heeling - click/treat when he happens to be in heel position. Begin this in your house and yard so he makes the association.

This is a good time to teach sit & down using food as lures. Down can be difficult with some, so start now.

Puppy biting on hands - I say "OW!!" very sharply and turn away for a few seconds. Then give an appropriate chew toy. Not anything stuffed - think of your couch!

Start handling ears, paws & tail NOW. Do it when he's calm. It isn't a game.


----------



## blueshepherd

Ok I do have to say what a smart dog!!!! We were playing last night and I was playing the sit game with her. She did really really good and I was so pleased with her. She is so alert and just wants to please and get all those cuddles and good girls! So today I was telling my mom about our game and how good she did and my mom starting laughing. Behind me was Shay and my mom's pup playing and when I said sit she did and just sat there looking at me for the praises while the other puppy was beating her up!!!! She won't be a problem to train!


----------



## onyx'girl

Aww, what a smart blue you have! What kind of pup does your mom have, is it a littermate?


----------



## blueshepherd

no she had a mastiff/shepherd mix. he is 4 days older than Shay. But her niece fell in love with him and has been begging her for him so went home with her niece today. he will be missed but he has an awesome home! he turned out not to have that great of a personality with other animals (mostly cats) so he went with two beagles and no cats. better situation for him.


----------



## Amaruq

Since you are planning on training in agility you do want to teach heeling but you also want the pup to learn to work on the right side of you as well as away from you. 

You can actually start working on a number of puppy version commands like the basics of sit, come, down but you can also start teaching her how to learn with the clicker and how to think for herself; how to walk on both sides as well as in front and behind you; she can also start learning to "stand", "stay", "wait",
"touch" with both nose and toes. She can begin socialzing with known healthy and friendly dogs like you have with your Mom's pup. 

Keep everything FUN FUN FUN and don't let her know she is actually learning all of this stuff.


----------

